# Tansy is kidding Dry photos added to 1st post.



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

While I was gone today Tansy had 1 kid so far. Watching on my camera she looks to be having contractions. Let's hope it's my spotted Nubian doeling I told her i wanted. The boy is a pretty dark chocolate color with a white spot on his forehead. When she's done kidding I'll post photos of them. I sure hope there is another kid in there she was big enough for twins or triplets. And he's not huge just about the right size.

Here are some photos of them today. The 3rd boy brown with white stripe his one leg is a little weak so i gave him some selenium paste. He's already a little stronger today on it. But all 3 are doing just fine.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Congrats on the one kid so far. Do you not stay when they are kidding? I am too anxious I don't think I could leave.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Go, Tansy, Go!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Yay!! Go Tansy!!


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

I do both actually I stay for awhile and leave. I do have a wireless camera so I can watch her from the house. If I feel they aren't progressing on kidding I'll leave like I have now. But I do sit and watch them if they are comfy with me around. Tansy is still new so i'm not sure if my presence is appreciated she was rubbing on me instead of focusing on kidding. When my daughter gets home maybe i'll check to see if she has another kid or not it's been long enough she should of kidded. But I can't hold her and check on my own. She keeps pawing the ground like she's going to kid so it makes me think there is another in there. Here's the boy.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Awww...congrats!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Cute!
If it has been a while I would check her in case the kid #2 is stuck. If she was rubbing on you she may let you check. 
Hope all goes well.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*



> Cute!
> If it has been a while I would check her in case the kid #2 is stuck. If she was rubbing on you she may let you check.
> Hope all goes well.


I agree with Logan... :thumb:

congrats .... :hug:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

My daughter got home and I needed her help to hold Tansy. She wasn't willing to stand still and let me assist her. But with her help I was able to help her pull the last 2 kids. Almost positive they are all 3 boys but will double check when they are dried off.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

:stars: Congrats!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

So cute! Congrats! :applaud: :applaud:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

I'll take a dry photo but here are the 3 boys. I must admit I'm bummed with all boys. But I already have 2 spoken for. Might see if a friend will trade me an extra doe for one of the bucks.


----------



## iddybit acres (Feb 18, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Congrat's on the kiddo's!


----------



## Lamancha Lady (Dec 13, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Grats :greengrin: :thumbup: :stars:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Sooo cute!!!! Are they Nubians?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Congrats on the cute kids!! Glad that they were all ok. :greengrin:


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Congrats!! They're adorable!!!!!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Congratulations on the boys...and having 2 spoken for already! :leap:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Everyone is just fine. I'm getting ready to go back out and feed them some more milk. I see on the camera Tansy is laying down now so she must be passing the afterbirth. I'll have to get her a penicillin shot since I had to help deliver them.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

They are very cute....glad they are doing well.... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

I caved in and brought the 3 in for the night. It's suppose to be in the lower teen's tonight and I couldn't make them sleep outdoors. So we are each watching t.v. with a goat on our laps. The last one born has finally stopped trembling after being in for an hour.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Sorry about the danglies but congrats on the cuties!


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: Tansy is kidding*

Very cute Boys!


----------

